# Best Bolivar



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Had my first Bolivar Royal Corona last night (was from of a very generous trade with Icehog3) and really enjoyed it. It was also my first Bolivar. I am now very interested in picking up a box of Bolivar's, but was wondering what people thought was the best Vitole of the Bolivar brand. 

It appears my vendor has Petit Coronas, Coronas & Corona Gigantes in a CAB presentation but the Royal Coronas are from 2001 which gives me a head start on the aging process. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I prefer the royal coronas. I think they are sublime!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

The Bolivar Belicoso Fino is so well liked--by me for one--it has it's own acronym (BBF). 

I also like the Tubo #2. 

The Corona Grande is a classic. 

mrn has nice words for the Royal Corona (formerly the Prince Charles?). 

So far, I haven't tried a Boli I haven't liked.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I love the Boli profile, may be my favorite of the brands, however I have never smoked the RC but thoroughly enjoy the BBF, Corona Gigante, Coronas Extra, Coronas Junior and the PC. It's a tough call because all are slightly different, it would be ideal if you could try one of each. Out of those you have listed you really can't go wrong with a cab of either the PC's or the CG especially if they have even a little age on them.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Gold Medal. 

Just kidding. Never had one.

I do like, however, the:

Lonsdales (discontinued)
Petite Coronas
Royal Coronas
Belicoso Fino

...in no particular order.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> The Bolivar Belicoso Fino is so well liked--by me for one--it has it's own acronym (BBF).
> 
> I also like the Tubo #2.
> 
> ...


IMHO the BBF is by far the best cigar in the Bolivar line. Beautiful and complex, with the customary Boli strength. There are some really nice cigars in the Bolivar line (Royal Corona, CG's and the PC), but the best is the BBF.:2

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The BBF and Royal Corona and Corona Extra are the most "Bolivar Tasting" to me. The Corona Gigante is too mellow for me to be what I think of Bolivar as tasting like. Go for the Corona Extra 50 cab or BBF 25 cab.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

If they are on, they all can be good. If I had to pick one I am not sure I could do it. PCs, BBFs, and RCs would be at the top of my list.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i would go with the oldest box myself. my personal favorites in bolivar are the corona, petitcorona, and corona extra. the more age the better they get. just finishing a box of pc's from 98 that are to die for.


----------



## yoshi94564 (May 1, 2006)

I've compared boli coronas in dress boxes vs cabs. I'd definitely go for the cab, especially if you can age them. 98s from a cab are unreal right now.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Although small, I would put a vote in for the cj.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the RCs or the BBFs, but both the PCs and CJs are great little smokes too!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

CG's and BBF's are my favorites, but if you can find some '01 RC's get them! :dr


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

royal coronas for me.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Toss up between the BBF and the PC for me.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

The results so far...

Royal Coronas xxxxxx
BBF xxxxxxxxx
Tubo #2 x
CG xxx
CE xxx
CJ xxx
PC xxxxxx
Lonsdales x
Corona x
Gold Medal Yeah, rightSeems like we've narrowed the answer to the question down to "all of them".


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice CG...organization is good.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

yes it is hard to wrong with any bolivar, they are all winners.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I agree with that. I've never had a really bad or even marginally bad boli. They have all been good. I've had some less than fantastic cohibas though, that brand seem to have had som ups and downs over the years.

Got a cab of Boli RC's in november of last year and i'm trying to not smoke them right away. It's hard tough....


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Go for the Corona Extra 50 cab or BBF 25 cab.


:tpd: ....all the way.

Of the two I'd pick the BCE 50 cab as they are the best of the marque, imo.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

TimL said:


> Of the two I'd pick the BCE 50 cab as they are the best of the marque, imo.


:tpd: I am 4 cigars into mine and they are a work of art...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The BBFs are great. With 5 years on them they are just perfect. 

I also like the PCs. I think these are replacing my fav the Monte #4. The flavor profile is just so much tastier.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

As many have already said, you can't go wrong with a Bolivar! However, my favorite,with a few years of age (3+) is the Boli Corona Extra. It is a powerful, yet smooth cigar, awsome!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

onlyonerm said:


> Had my first Bolivar Royal Corona last night (was from of a very generous trade with Icehog3) and really enjoyed it. It was also my first Bolivar. I am now very interested in picking up a box of Bolivar's, but was wondering what people thought was the best Vitole of the Bolivar brand.
> 
> It appears my vendor has Petit Coronas, Coronas & Corona Gigantes in a CAB presentation but the Royal Coronas are from 2001 which gives me a head start on the aging process. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks


\
Try the corona gigante, way good enough to marry:dr . The pc is also very good.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

ss396 said:


> yes it is hard to wrong with any bolivar, they are all winners.


Was just going to say all of them too. Of course best smoked with a few years of age especially when aged with great care.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Bolivar CE


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

IMHO the Boli RD is one of the best smokes that I have ever had, I likes them a lot.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Coronas are pretty dang good IMO and are one of the best in that vitola.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

C.E with 5 years + in cab. sel. is my favorite. The Boli Petit is the best value in a small cigar IMO.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

My pick would be BBF, corona and lastly the PC.



Fredster said:


> C.E with 5 years + in cab. sel. is my favorite. The Boli Petit is the best value in a small cigar IMO.


I agree the PC is the best value too.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

At SoCal7 i was gifted a #3 tubo it was a new one (2005) it was Effing awsome! Personally i like the CJs and Royal Coronas


----------



## crucial_fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

the Boli RC is my personal 'Go To' smoke if nothing else is really calling my name, I've never had a bad one, though that could just be me


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> The Bolivar Belicoso Fino is so well liked--by me for one--it has it's own acronym (BBF).
> The Corona Grande is a classic.
> So far, I haven't tried a Boli I haven't liked.


I agree with all of the above... The BBF is my favorite stick..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Best Boli?????? IMO?????


Why the Boli Gold Medal of Course 



:r


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The Best Boli?????? IMO?????
> 
> Why the Boli Gold Medal of Course
> 
> :r


snob


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

jgros001 said:


> snob


And???????

:r Thanx for the compliment LOL


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

These aren't bad!! :w


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

longashes said:


> These aren't bad!! :w


Nice looking 'gar! That's the German Regio isn't it? Did you try it?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Those would be the Bolivar Gold Medals that everyone is talking about LOL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> IMHO the BBF is by far the best cigar in the Bolivar line. Beautiful and complex, with the customary Boli strength. There are some really nice cigars in the Bolivar line (Royal Corona, CG's and the PC), but the best is the BBF.:2
> 
> ATL


Andrew,
Would have to totally agree with you.


----------

